# What to do with this 2.5HP Briggs and Straton?



## Goldfish (May 22, 2007)

I've had this for a long time, Its for a horizontal shaft, its not running perfectly yet but I can tune it up, I was wondering what I should use it for? Im thinking like a small go kart or something? does anyone have any ideas or plans? I also have a 3HP engine that I havent even tried to start yet.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 2, 2007)

http://barflyracers.com/ 
build one of these


----------



## Goldfish (May 22, 2007)

I had one of thoose powered by a 8horse engine but i took the engine out because I need it for a logsplitter


----------

